# I Am The Dude



## thedude

New member checking in. I am "The Dude". The one and only Dude. Darn, I'm not the 2,000th.

Will a dog be the 2,000th?


----------



## tdvffjohn

Welcome Dude, the one and only Dude









Where ya from and what Model Trailer do you have

John


----------



## 2500Ram

Hey dude where's my car?

Welcome to Outbackers.com

Fill out your sig so we know what you have.

Bill.


----------



## campntn

SCUSE ME, we have a dood!
Dood...the camping bird. hahaha a cockatiel who had his maiden camp this past weekend and did great. 
WELCOME DOOD or DEWD!
Tell us about Mr. Dood, we're all ears...er EYES:








Mark


----------



## ee4308

thedude,

action Welcome Dude. Glad to have you with us. Post a little info about yourself if you don't mind.


----------



## mdombroski

thedude said:


> New member checking in. I am "The Dude". The one and only Dude. Darn, I'm not the 2,000th.
> 
> Will a dog be the 2,000th?
> [snapback]93406[/snapback]​


Excellent! Dude!


----------



## LateralG

thedude said:


> New member checking in. I am "The Dude". The one and only Dude. Darn, I'm not the 2,000th.
> 
> Will a dog be the 2,000th?
> [snapback]93406[/snapback]​


Are you the Dude from "The Big Lebowski"


----------



## thedude

I have a 21RS with a Chevy Trailblazer. I am from Iowa.

I am TheDude.


----------



## Highlander96

Hey Dude, don't call me dude!

DON"T CALL ME DUDE!,

Hey Dude!

(Anybody remember that? I'll bet Katrina will)

Welcome......

Tim


----------



## thedude

I am member 1959.

I am TheDude.


----------



## 2500Ram

Highlander96 said:


> Hey Dude, don't call me dude!
> 
> DON"T CALL ME DUDE!,
> 
> Hey Dude!
> 
> (Anybody remember that? I'll bet Katrina will)
> 
> Welcome......
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]93420[/snapback]​


It was a song, was it Anthrax.

Off to the CD player for a few.

Bill.


----------



## Fire44

Welcome to the site Dude....

Gary


----------



## thedude

Thanks Dude!!!

TheDude


----------



## Highlander96

2500Ram said:


> Highlander96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dude, don't call me dude!
> 
> DON"T CALL ME DUDE!,
> 
> Hey Dude!
> 
> (Anybody remember that? I'll bet Katrina will)
> 
> Welcome......
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]93420[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> It was a song, was it Anthrax.
> 
> Off to the CD player for a few.
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]93423[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Wrathchild America.....They also had another good one.

"I'm Not Drunk, I'm Just Drinkin'"

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## 2500Ram

Highlander96 said:


> Wrathchild America.....They also had another good one.
> 
> "I'm Not Drunk, I'm Just Drinkin'"
> 
> Happy Outbacking!
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]93427[/snapback]​


Guess I'm thinking of something else, never heard of Wrathchild America but Anthrax did have that line on one of their songs. Wow, that was years ago.

Bill.


----------



## wolfwood

Welcome to our cult!



thedude said:


> Will a dog be the 2,000th?
> [snapback]93406[/snapback]​


The answer is *YES!!!* (or should be, anyway)


----------



## thedude

A Beagle for the 2,000

Give me a break.


----------



## HootBob

Welcome The Dude to the Outback Family
Glad to have you with us









Don action


----------



## Highlander96

2500Ram said:


> Highlander96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrathchild America.....They also had another good one.
> 
> "I'm Not Drunk, I'm Just Drinkin'"
> 
> Happy Outbacking!
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]93427[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'm thinking of something else, never heard of Wrathchild America but Anthrax did have that line on one of their songs. Wow, that was years ago.
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]93429[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Bill,

One of my roomies in college had a sister who dated Scott Ian from Anthrax. You could be thinking of "I am the Law".

Good to know that someone other that Jim(Katrina) and I know of Anthrax.

Tim


----------



## thedude

Don't get me wrong, I love Dogs...

thedude


----------



## wolfwood

thedude said:


> A Beagle for the 2,000
> 
> Give me a break.
> [snapback]93433[/snapback]​


Uh oh! Newbies get a lot of breaks around here...but I think you have crossed the line! THIS is not just ANY beagle, sir - this is the PROFESSOR'S BEAGLE!


----------



## thedude

Professor of what?

"cult" , huh...

Dude not like it here.

Dude go home.


----------



## 2500Ram

Highlander96 said:


> 2500Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highlander96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrathchild America.....They also had another good one.Â
> 
> "I'm Not Drunk, I'm Just Drinkin'"
> 
> Happy Outbacking!
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]93427[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'm thinking of something else, never heard of Wrathchild America but Anthrax did have that line on one of their songs. Wow, that was years ago.
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]93429[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bill,
> 
> One of my roomies in college had a sister who dated Scott Ian from Anthrax. You could be thinking of "I am the Law".
> 
> Good to know that someone other that Jim(Katrina) and I know of Anthrax.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]93435[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I was 3rd row center at an Anthrax concert back in the late 80's early 90's (can't remember







)and caught a drums stick with autograph, it's still in the side table drawer by the bed. Why I don't know but it's there.

Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Welcome "The Dude"...


----------



## California Jim

Sup Dude.


----------



## SurferZ

Welcome "Dude"! Enjoy the outback!

But Jeffrey Lebowski stays with my avatar. (look left)


----------



## PDX_Doug

action *Welcome to Outbackers, thedude!* action 
We're glad you found us!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70

"Dude".....what does my tattoo say???

"Sweet"...how about mine..??

"dude"....what about mine..??

"sweet"...how about mine....??

Etc, etc, etc....

Welcome to the site!!!!!

Steve


----------



## Thor

huntr70 said:


> "Dude".....what does my tattoo say???
> 
> "Sweet"...how about mine..??
> 
> "dude"....what about mine..??
> 
> "sweet"...how about mine....??
> 
> Etc, etc, etc....
> 
> Welcome to the site!!!!!
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]93634[/snapback]​


LMAO

Dude

Welcome to Outbackers.com action

Thor


----------



## RizFam

"You SO Totally Rock Dude"







(_Crush from Finding Nemo_)
I know I know.... what can I say, that's all we watch around here.

Welcome & Enjoy your new toy!!

Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn

I m either old or out of it







because I have NO idea what everyones talking about


----------



## wolfwood

tdvffjohn said:


> I m either old or out of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because I have NO idea what everyones talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]93654[/snapback]​


Yeah, me too, John (except for the Nemo quote - that one I understood







)
btw - The Dude made 1 very short appearance, some odd kinda statements, and vanished. Those of us on the Chat last night kinda looked around at each other and shrugged our shoulders,


----------



## Highlander96

wolfwood said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I m either old or out of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because I have NO idea what everyones talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]93654[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, me too, John (except for the Nemo quote - that one I understood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> btw - The Dude made 1 very short appearance, some odd kinda statements, and vanished. Those of us on the Chat last night kinda looked around at each other and shrugged our shoulders,
> [snapback]93660[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

The best thing is that we have now taken this to three pages of Dudeism........

Happy Outbacking Dudes......























Tim


----------



## wolfwood

Highlander96 said:


> Happy Outbacking Dudes......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]93665[/snapback]​


...and Dudettes action


----------



## Highlander96

wolfwood said:


> Highlander96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Outbacking Dudes......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]93665[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> ...and Dudettes action
> [snapback]93667[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Sorry Wolfie. I always understood that the term was unisex. Well, in my parts.....


----------



## HootBob

Like Lincoln said in Bill&Ted's Excellent Adventure (Party on DUDE)









Don


----------



## thedude

The Dude is in the house.

I lurk, I watch.....

I am THE DUDE.

'till later....... or maybe not.


----------



## gone campin

But I thought "The Dude" has been my son for the last 16 years? Is one of them the impostor? My Dude loves all animals and he would love for the Professor's Beagle or any animal to be number 2000!


----------



## thedude

What is with this "Proffesor" stuff??

Fork out the proof, prof!

THE DUDE


----------



## gone campin

thedude said:


> What is with this "Proffesor" stuff??
> 
> Fork out the proof, prof!
> 
> THE DUDE
> [snapback]93733[/snapback]​


Wolfie take care of this!


----------



## SurferZ

Doooood! 
Waaaasssabi!


----------



## mswalt

> I m either old or out of itÂ because I have NO idea what everyones talking about


John,

We're in the same boat, Dude!?

Mark


----------



## wolfwood

gone campin said:


> thedude said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is with this "Proffesor" stuff??
> Fork out the proof, prof!
> THE DUDE
> [snapback]93733[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfie take care of this!
> [snapback]93736[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

*I* have all the proof *I* need in all the lessons learned from all of the very experienced Outbackers on this Site who have so unselfishly shared their knowledge and wealth of information with all of us. Dare I say - many of them learned by trial & error and have saved many of us lots of time & $$$ by sharing their experience. In this particular case, that awesome beagle - who has earned the title of Member 2000 (well, if neither Seeker nor Tadger want it anyway) is the 4-legged companion of the PDX family. "Professor" would, in this case, be a reference to PDX_Doug ...one source of great wisdom on this fine site. Does he possess a curriculum vitae evidencing a PhD? Perhaps not...but, then maybe so - I wouldn't know. ..nor does it matter. What I do know (and the Dude will soon learn if he is able to refocus just a bit), is that there are lots of really great folks on this site who truly care that everyone else gets the most from their Outbacks. btw - I've seen PDX_Doug in action (in fact, almost got run over) and, dare I say, I'm not gettin' on (nope - not even near) a conveyor belt with the Professor. I bow to his wisdom...and ability to count.

How's that, Linda? Think I covered it all?


----------



## thedude

Whoaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! Dudette, whatz up? Sorry I rattled your little featherz!
I am not into bustin' yo chopz...I jus din't know all that postin' made an expert out of ya..

Sorry

Dude not bad...Dude is coooooooool


----------



## gone campin

wolfwood said:


> gone campin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thedude said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is with this "Proffesor" stuff??
> Fork out the proof, prof!
> THE DUDE
> [snapback]93733[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfie take care of this!
> [snapback]93736[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I* have all the proof *I* need in all the lessons learned from all of the very experienced Outbackers on this Site who have so selfishly shared their knowledge and wealth of information with all of us. Dare I say - many of them learned by trial & error and have saved many of us lots of time & $$$ by sharing their experience. In this particular case, that awesome beagle - who has earned the title of Member 2000 (well, if neither Seeker nor Tadger want it anyway) is the 4-legged companion of the PDX family. "Professor" would, in this case, be a reference to PDX_Doug ...one source of great wisdom on this fine site. Does he possess a curriculum vitae evidencing a PhD? Perhaps not...but, then maybe so - I wouldn't know. ..nor does it matter. What I do know (and the Dude will soon learn if he is able to refocus just a bit), is that there are lots of really great folks on this site who truly care that everyone else gets the most from their Outbacks. btw - I've seen PDX_Doug in action (in fact, almost got run over) and, dare I say, I'm not gettin' on (nope - not even near) a conveyor belt with the Professor. I bow to his wisdom...and ability to count.
> 
> How's that, Linda? Think I covered it all?
> [snapback]93743[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Wolfie, You covered it all. Well said! Great job. The information I have received from this site has been fabulous to say the least. Some things that I have learned has made me aware of some actions that need to be taken to protect my invaluable investment. Which will enable me to enjoy her more and protect her from the unknowing. I have plans in the works to deal with the winter camping issues because this forum made me aware she is not built like my other TT. At first I was quite sad then I got to thinking of ways to fix her by preparing her so she is able to do the job I expect her to do. If not for this forum and the knowledge everyone has shared she would not be ready come winter like I thought she was. The salesperson said she is good for extended camping season. Not so from what I have read here.

She would still be swaying if not for the information and manuals shared with me on how to fix it. I would not have looked for the water leaks and found them to be able to fix them before they became a problem. So much information is here as well as good friends that care.

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## Crawfish

I think you all have been duked by the dude.







I do not really think he is an Outbacker.







I think he just found this site and is playing around with it. Just my thoughts.

Leon


----------



## wolfwood

Crawfish said:


> I think you all have been duked by the dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not really think he is an Outbacker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he just found this site and is playing around with it. Just my thoughts.
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]93770[/snapback]​


I agree, Leon. and am done with it. (But wasn't gonna let anyone get away with slamming my heros!)


----------



## gone campin

Crawfish said:


> I think you all have been duked by the dude.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not really think he is an Outbacker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â I think he just found this site and is playing around with it. Just my thoughts.
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]93770[/snapback]​


Could be! I had someone do that when I was Mystery Shopping. I asked a question about a shop and this person kept e-mailing me with some really off the wall dark stuff! I finally had to block him.

If that's the case then that means I have been living with "The Dude" for the last 16 years. I gave birth to him!







He's not the imposter! He's a pretty cool kid to!


----------



## 2500Ram

gone campin said:


> [If that's the case then that means I have been living with "The Dude" for the last 16 years. I gave birth to him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not the imposter! He's a pretty cool kid to!
> [snapback]93778[/snapback]​


So TheDude is your son









Bill.


----------



## gone campin

2500Ram said:


> gone campin said:
> 
> 
> 
> [If that's the case then that means I have been living with "The Dude" for the last 16 years. I gave birth to him!Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not the imposter! He's a pretty cool kid to!
> [snapback]93778[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> So TheDude is your son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]93780[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Now Bill -THE DUDE is my son. Not this dude. The Real Dude. Not the imposter dude.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

So "The Dude" is really "The Dud"


----------



## campntn

Probably the Jayco dood, trying to infiltrate his new imitation plan into our ranks.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Oregon_Camper said:


> So "The Dude" is really "The Dud"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]93962[/snapback]​


At least he is contributing to the knowledge here and ins't annoying
















John


----------



## camping479

How does a thread like this get 52 replies??









Mike


----------



## 7heaven

I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## mswalt

> At least he is contributing to the knowledge here and ins't annoying


You don't think so?

Mark


----------



## wolfwood

mswalt said:


> At least he is contributing to the knowledge here and ins't annoyingÂ
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think so?
> Mark
> [snapback]94031[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

My thought, exactly!

Mike asked: "How does a thread like this get 52 replies?? "

Ooh, Ooh, I know! Pick Me!!!

Its winter!


----------



## Morrowmd

OK, you guys peaked my curiosity so I just read this *whole* thread.

We all really need summer to get here soon so we have better things to do with our time.









Know what I mean, Dude?!


----------



## wolfwood

Morrowmd said:


> OK, you guys peaked my curiosity so I just read this *whole* thread.
> 
> We all really need summer to get here soon so we have better things to do with our time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know what I mean, Dude?!
> [snapback]94040[/snapback]​


Right on, ma'man!


----------



## Reverie

Around here calling someone a "Dude" is an insult. Calling yourself "Dude" is either extremely self-depricating or very stupid. In this case it could be any of the above or even none of the above. By the way, "The Big Labowski" (if I spelled that right) is a really funny movie.

Reverie


----------



## wolfwood

Reverie said:


> Around here calling someone a "Dude" is an insult. Calling yourself "Dude" is either extremely self-depricating or very stupid. In this case it could be any of the above or even none of the above. By the way, "The Big Labowski" (if I spelled that right) is a really funny movie.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]94078[/snapback]​


yup


----------



## ee4308

Reverie said:


> Around here calling someone a "Dude" is an insult.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]94078[/snapback]​


Kinda like a "BUBBA".







Hope there is no Bubbas on here.


----------



## wolfwood

ee4308 said:


> Reverie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Around here calling someone a "Dude" is an insult.
> Â
> Reverie
> [snapback]94078[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like a "BUBBA".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope there is no Bubbas on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]94089[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Apparently, no more "Dudes", either


----------



## thedude

I'MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!

Sounds like I have no buds here?

Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude, c'mon.... show the Dude some slack!

xoxoxox


----------



## PDX_Doug

I have been sitting back, willing to give this guy/gal the benefit of the doubt, but it seems obvious that they are here just to screw around.

If you are as tired of it as I am, all you have to do is click his name on one of his posts, then click "Ignore user" in his Viewing Profile.

Bye bye, Dude!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ee4308

Doug,

Look at the post count you will be giving up!


----------



## PDX_Doug

ee4308 said:


> Doug,
> 
> Look at the post count you will be giving up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]94109[/snapback]​


Oh, well!


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doug,
> 
> Look at the post count you will be giving up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]94109[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]94112[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

This CR** is not







of post count !

Tell me - what does the "Ignore User " do?


----------



## PDX_Doug

wolfwood said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doug,
> 
> Look at the post count you will be giving up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]94109[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]94112[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This CR** is not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of post count !
> 
> Tell me - what does the "Ignore User " do?
> [snapback]94113[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

It will block the body of any message the person posts. You will still see that they have made a post, but you will not see what it is.

You are also given the option of reading the post (on a post by post basis) and of 'Un-ignoring' the user (to bring the messages back).

It's not the total solution, but maybe they will get the message. If worse comes to worse, Vern or one of the moderators can always revoke the membership.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

tdvffjohn said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> 
> So "The Dude" is really "The Dud"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]93962[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> At least he is contributing to the knowledge here and ins't annoying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]94012[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

What are you implying?


----------



## wolfwood

Done! Thanks.


----------



## thedude

Thedude make no bad word. Thedude not swear. Thedude do nuttin' wrong. Why you so made at the dude?


----------



## Highlander96

Can we get a mod to lock this thread? It is going nowhere and could get ugly!


----------



## tdvffjohn

Actaully I think this is as ugly as we will get here, we are a civilized group


----------



## wolfwood

Highlander96 said:


> Can we get a mod to lock this thread? It is going nowhere and could get ugly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]94136[/snapback]​


As Doug suggests, just mark him as "ignore"....or, just simply ignore. No one forces us to open and/or respond to a thread. I came in just now 'cuz I saw your names. I, for one, haven't encountered this kind of player before and, yes, I value your opinions. If 'The Dude' comes back and can 'play nice' - then - well, the sandbox certainly belongs to everyone.


----------



## shake1969

Dude is probably surfing around in here getting your names and addresses to come by your house to steal your Outback.

Maybe he is not even a dude, maybe he is a homeland security agent, scoping out Outbacks for FEMA. Agent Dude.

I've seen much sillier threads on this very site. It sure kills the wintertime blues.


----------



## nascarcamper

It's probably Gilligan. Which handle is which Dude?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ok moderators...maybe it's time to shut this....77 posts about nothing...it's just taking up bandwidth.

Tim


----------



## Highlander96

shake1969 said:


> Dude is probably surfing around in here getting your names and addresses to come by your house to steal your Outback.
> 
> Maybe he is not even a dude, maybe he is a homeland security agent, scoping out Outbacks for FEMA. Agent Dude.
> 
> I've seen much sillier threads on this very site. It sure kills the wintertime blues.
> [snapback]94187[/snapback]​


Doubt if he could pass the TEA Exam. The written part would kill him.







Then, of course you have to be 21 years old to enter into a Federal Law Enforcement Position.......

H96-


----------



## our2girls

This is actually amusing to read, I think DUDE is having fun at our expense. Maybe he'll show up at a rally?!.

Mike


----------



## HootBob

Sorry to say it but I think he is just playing with our heads

Don


----------



## our2girls

Agreed.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper

This post is like warm chocolate chip cookie...I know darn well it's not good for me but I keep coming back and wanting to respond more... shy


----------



## camping479

Sorry guys and gals, party's over

Mike


----------

